# Which do you think would be faster?



## Mike P. (Feb 23, 2006)

Cannon, Tripyramids or Monroe?

May want to be back in CT by 6:30 or so.  Depending on someone elses's plans may have choice.  I'm not starting in the dark but thinking by 7:00 so that would be 7 hours to hike roughly.

Which do you think is easier of those 3 choices?


----------



## pepsi (Feb 23, 2006)

I would think Cannon. 

The trailhead is closer and it's a shorter hike.

If skiing into the Tripyramids is an option it would make it a closer second.

The Monroe trailhead adds too much to the driving time when it's a issue

When are you planning on going?


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 24, 2006)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> Cannon, Tripyramids or Monroe?



Cannon, by a large margin. By the time you've gone down the Kanc or Waterville Valley to the Tri's, you've forfeited the "further south" advantage. You can summit Cannon from the tramway lot (Kinsman Ridge Trail) in 2 hours and depending on conditions be down in 3-4 hours total.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 24, 2006)

To muddle the replies, I may be staying in Twin Mountain on Friday night the 10th.  So AM drive time is equal or slightly in favor of Monroe but it's still a 1/2 or so longer after getting down.

Was thinking Hi-Cannon up & down KRT for variation & views but if viewless that day, KRT both ways sounds doable, a little more exposed once you reach the view turn off as those trees I can't think provide much weather protection.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 25, 2006)

Up Hi-Cannon and down KRT? How you planning to get from the Tram parking lot to the Lafayette parking lot? Walking the iced-over bike path?


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 25, 2006)

By then it would have a thin cover of snow to cover it.  Can't be any less icy than the lower 19 Mile.


Actually as of today, it's Farmer Bob & I so we'll have two cars.  Will check to see if I can recruit a couple of more, I know Garry G. was interested before.

Interested starting at 7:30 & ending around 1:30 or so?


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 27, 2006)

By far, Cannon Mtn. by Kinsman Ridge Trail  4.0 miles, 2,100' of elevation gain and a r.t time of    3:15.  We'll be there on Sunday.


----------

